

Ask HN: What are the best hosting services? - FreezerburnV

I&#x27;m currently using Linode to host a server. After hearing about the security issues that they have been having recently on HN, I&#x27;ve been considering moving away from them to some other service that costs the same or less. (I&#x27;m on the lowest tier because I don&#x27;t really do much with it) I&#x27;d like to still have root access to the server so I can install whatever software I feel like playing around with. Keeping the same basic performance Linode offers right now would only be a nice bonus. I just want a reliable host that I don&#x27;t have to worry about my CC info being stolen from.
======
bifrost
Are you looking for a virtual or real server? There are pretty different
consequences to both, but a virtual server is pretty much always less secure
than a separate physical server due to "how things work". Never ever ever
store really private data on a VM unless it enters it encrypted beforehand.

Linode's PW/CC problem was due to poor oversight (I'd assume, otherwise its
just incompetence) so probably not a huge deal if you keep your services
there. There's a bunch of popular ones out there - prgmr.com, softlayer,
rackspace, digital ocean, leaseweb (very long setup process) to name a few.

------
eightyone
I haven't tried them yet, but a lot of former Linode users seem to be loving
DigitalOcean. [1]

[1] [https://www.digitalocean.com](https://www.digitalocean.com)

